# D&%$* garage door.



## eyesforever (Mar 8, 2004)

Wayne Dalton 8X16 door, and W/D opener w/chain drive.

Suddenly began a 'jerky' motion just as each section goes around the bend. Going up or down. All is lubed. Never has done this b/4. 
Thought I'd found the prob when I noticed the arm connecting to the door was loose. Tightened that up. Nope, still does it.

Any ideas???


----------



## UPHuntr (Feb 24, 2009)

Mine started doing that as well. I let it go for a couple of years and this year in our improvement plan we said we wanted a garage door. Now I never thought we had a problem with the door just that maybe something was out of alignment. Well when the guy cam out to give us a quote he said that the noise and jerking was from the door being cracked. Sure enough right above where my arm for the opener connected to the door the metal was split. I actually thought it was a seem because it was such a clean crack. Once he pointed it out I noticed it everytime I opened or closed my door for the last three weeks. Last Thursday the new door went in and noise gone and the bounce of the door is gone. He said it is not uncommon for a door to have this happen, and if gone unfixed the crack will resonate to the other panels once it gets through the previous one. Hope it is just something simple for you, but you may want to see if your door has developed a crack.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Old door I dealt with: Split top panel hitting the header, tension spring was messed up, and 1 side rail had come loose from the door frame. New door fixed it all.


----------



## U D (Aug 1, 2012)

Broken tension spring? Unhook opener and cycle door up and down manually by hand. See it you can see what's up. It should be balanced and want to stay where ever you stop lifting it. If not then a broken tension spring or two.


----------



## eyesforever (Mar 8, 2004)

I'll check for the crack UP. No split BB. Springs adjusted correctly, and no breaks UD. 


Thanks guys. I'd do the release, and run by hand .. BUT now it won't do down, and can't get to the release Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

take the cover off the opener. Look inside and check the gear drives that make the opener work. I've had to replace the worm gear on 1 opener twice. They're made of plastic and if the gears don't mesh the opener could be the problem and not the door, springs, and rail mechanisms..


----------



## eyesforever (Mar 8, 2004)

Loosened all adjustment nuts on hinges, and disconnected drive. Had a hell of a time, but I did get it down by hand. Panels are jammed together, and can't make the turn due to no gaps between them. ??????????????


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

sounds like the sections are binding. when you start pulling the door down manually and the door stops look at the next 2 sections in the horizontal track. They are probably sagging and causing it to bind. push up on these 2 sections as they reach the curve and the door should close. Sometimes this can be fixed by adding a strut or 2 to the door. Call it a temporary fix.


----------



## eyesforever (Mar 8, 2004)

POLARBEAR said:


> sounds like the sections are binding. when you start pulling the door down manually and the door stops look at the next 2 sections in the horizontal track. They are probably sagging and causing it to bind. push up on these 2 sections as they reach the curve and the door should close. Sometimes this can be fixed by adding a strut or 2 to the door. Call it a temporary fix.


 Well, the POLARBEAR was correct! There is no 'cure' for this. Just plain stressed out. Door is 13yrs old and a cheapy besides. The PB said it's amazing I got that much out of it. 

Beware of doors that come in the building 'package'. They can be 'el cheapos'. 

Yes Darrin, I followed your recommendation, and after a ton of research/calls found just what I was looking for, and we're ready for installation. Everything brand new 

Thank you POLARBEAR for your time involved, and the phone call.


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

Great. Glad it's working out for you. I'm always happy to help.


----------



## eyesforever (Mar 8, 2004)

POLARBEAR said:


> Great. Glad it's working out for you. I'm always happy to help.


 More than "happy to help". He bends over backwards to help.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

My door did that. I added aluminum angle to it in the center to stiffen it up and stop it from bowing. I have an 18 foot wide door that is over 20 years old. The aluminum angle has been on there for the last 8 years. I know they don't last forever, but I am using this one until it falls apart.


----------



## eyesforever (Mar 8, 2004)

ibthetrout said:


> My door did that. I added aluminum angle to it in the center to stiffen it up and stop it from bowing. I have an 18 foot wide door that is over 20 years old. The aluminum angle has been on there for the last 8 years. I know they don't last forever, but I am using this one until it falls apart.


 POLARBEAR mentioned adding struts to mine also, but after looking for other things he talked about, such as cracks, kinks, decided to 'go for it'. Struts would ad additional weight too. 

"use till falls apart" .. guess I did that :lol:


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

Just took my wayne dalton classic drive down last night. Poor design in that unit. Installing a new chamberlain, I should be finished on Sunday. I hope you get it dialed in.


----------



## eyesforever (Mar 8, 2004)

Walleyze247 said:


> Just took my wayne dalton classic drive down last night. Poor design in that unit. Installing a new chamberlain, I should be finished on Sunday. I hope you get it dialed in.


 Oh it will be dialed in. Pros doing this one.


----------

